# 10 year old tased by cop



## kokomojoe (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.salon.com/2012/10/31/cop_used_taser_gun_on_10_year_old_boy/

*Cop used Taser gun on 10-year-old boy*

*A New Mexico officer demonstrated "what cops do to people who don't follow orders" on a school career day*

BY NATASHA LENNARD
http://www.salon.com/writer/natasha_lennard/




*Police-issue Taser gun (Wikimedia)*
A New Mexico police officer used a Taser gun on a 10-year-old boy to demonstrate what cops do to people who don’t follow orders, according to a complaint heard by a Sante Fe court Tuesday.
Officer Chris Webb was attending “career day” at Tularosa New Mexico Intermediate School when he sent 50,000 volts of electricity into the child’s chest on the playground. The young boy blacked out and has, according to his legal representative, been suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder ever since; the officer faces a civil suit.
According to the complaint, Webb shot his Taser at the child (referred to only as “R.D.”) after he said he did not want to join fellow classmates in cleaning the officer’s patrol car. Courthouse News reported:
“Defendant Webb responded by pointing his Taser at R.D. and saying, ‘Let me show you what happens to people who do not listen to the police.’”​Webb then shot “two barbs into R.D.’s chest,” the complaint states. “Both barbs penetrated the boy’s shirt, causing the device to deliver 50,000 volts into the boy’s body. “Defendant Webb pulled the barbs out [of] the boy’s chest, causing scarring where the barbs had entered the boy’s skin that look like cigarette burns on the boy’s chest.​“The boy, who weighed less than 100 lbs., blacked out.”Instead of calling emergency medical personnel, Officer Webb pulled out the barbs and took the boy to the school principal’s office,” the complaint states.​Following the May 4 incident, Webb, who claims he accidentally discharged the Taser, was given only a three-day suspension.


----------



## landpirate (Nov 1, 2012)

To be fair, I often feel like tasering 10 year old kids. However, I don't have the means to do so! This is pretty horrific and that kid may well have PTSD, lets wait and see if that manifests itself by him growing up and killing cops.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 1, 2012)

wow...... unbefuckinleivable...........


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Nov 1, 2012)

I've always had a belief that 99% of all cops out there were those kids who were picked on in high school and became cops to exact some sort of revenge on society for being too pussy to stand up for themselves. Now that they're all grown up and are behind a uniform, they're drunk with power and abuse it time and again.


----------



## Psyop (Nov 1, 2012)

Fuck cops


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 2, 2012)

This has to be the most distressing thing I've read in awhile. Fucking terrible.


----------



## urchin (Nov 2, 2012)

Yet the pigs wonder why people hate them.


----------



## stifflittlefingers (Nov 3, 2012)

Fucking pigs. Hopefully they put his ass in prison and give that pig a taste of his own medicine. Could you imagine? A cop in prison? I can't even start to imagine the beatings that motherfucker will get!


----------



## landpirate (Nov 3, 2012)

stifflittlefingers said:


> Fucking pigs. Hopefully they put his ass in prison and give that pig a taste of his own medicine. Could you imagine? A cop in prison? I can't even start to imagine the beatings that motherfucker will get!



That's the shitty thing, cops never go to prison. They just get suspended or transfer to another police force in another state or county or whatever.


----------



## PlasticSturgeon (Nov 3, 2012)

They only gave him three days suspension....that's ridiculous. 
There's no way that civil suit isn't going to go through...but fuck. How can they not punish him right now. That's fucking asinine.


----------

